# TD Easyweb changes



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

TD Easyweb redid their web interface, it's horrendous.


Does anyone know how to complain to get them to fix it?

My complaint other than it is ugly and awkward, is that all my account information was on one page, and now it takes 2 pages to see the same information.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Don't waste your time, rebranding a website for a company like TD must have cost millions.
They are not going to change it back based on a handful of complaints.

I was upset when Scotia iTrade re-did their website to merge it into Scotiabank's website.
All that red was hurting my eyes.
But, after a while, you will get used to it and will soon forget about the old interface.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

It's just so annoying, it was nice to see all my accounts at once.
Now I have to scroll just to see what my balances are.

As far as millions, I sure hope not, as a shareholder it shouldn't cost that much to change a single view. If they are spending that kind of money they should have at least hired a UI expert. Not a "graphic designer" an actual real UI designer. They're out there.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I am not a TD customer, so I can't comment on what has changed on the website.
Yes, if the change is truly one or two pages or views, then it should not cost millions.
But a re-branding of an online banking website does indeed cost over a million $ for the large financial institutions.

I sure as heck don't know what a "UI expert" does, but it sounds like it'd be an expensive consultant.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

@MrMatt - C'mon, it's not that bad! It just takes some getting used to, like with any re-design. You sound like my wife whenever Facebook rolls out a new timeline. "It's so annoying. All my updates used to be over here. Now I have to scroll over there." :tongue-new:


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Agree. It's not pretty. If anything it looks more dated. Interesting that WebBroker still has the same interface as before so have to get used to seeing 2 different layouts. I find the old one more appealing but agree that we'll get used to whatever.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Well.........they took a survey among customers and won an award for their website, so of course they decided to completely change it. 

It does look dated and I doubt they will win any awards with it.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I like it, it's better laid out and simpler. I don't see any significant change to the actual account statement pages, just the overview page.

It's worth noting that something like 90% of long-time users of anything hate any redesign for the first few months, then they get used to it. Remember going from, say, Windows XP to Windows 7? Or Microsoft Office 2003 to Office 2007? Both offered dramatic improvements in usability but most people were angry and frustrated during the transition, because things weren't where they expected them to be or they didn't work the way they expected.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

brad said:


> I like it, it's better laid out and simpler. I don't see any significant change to the actual account statement pages, just the overview page.
> 
> It's worth noting that something like 90% of long-time users of anything hate any redesign for the first few months, then they get used to it. Remember going from, say, Windows XP to Windows 7? Or Microsoft Office 2003 to Office 2007? Both offered dramatic improvements in usability but most people were angry and frustrated during the transition, because things weren't where they expected them to be or they didn't work the way they expected.


The "view accounts" account summary page changed, going from 1 screen to 2 screens is a usability mistake. A summary page should be displayed all at once. 
At least they added a communication tab to send in issues, I've reported it.


I do remember going from Windows XP to Windows 7, I did this at work on Friday. It took me about an hour to switch back most of the UI stuff so it behaved the same. Remember the change from Windows 7 to Windows 8? Probably not because the backlash is huge and people just aren't making the switch.

Remember the MS Office change from menus to the "ribbon", now years later it's still slow and awkward. No amount of learning and adjustment compensates for a poor UI. As far as Facebook, there is a reason I stopped using it. Saying that you'll get used to a bad UI makes you sound like Apple, sure you can get used to bad UI choices, but that doesn't make it a good UI.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

MrMatt said:


> I do remember going from Windows XP to Windows 7, I did this at work on Friday. It took me about an hour to switch back most of the UI stuff so it behaved the same.


But if instead you had used the UI stuff in Windows 7 the way it was intended, you would discover how clunky and poorly usable XP was if you ever had to go back to it. I am running Windows 7 on my work machine and Office 2010; whenever I have to go back to XP and Office 2003 on my home machine it feels like going back into the dark ages; I can see why Win 7 and the ribbon in Office 2007-2010 are so much better. Microsoft performed hundreds if not thousands of hours of usability testing on these products and based their improvements on the findings; I read some reports on process and the comparisons of usability tests between the old Office and new. Most people who say "bad UI" really mean "it's not what I'm used to, so I want to switch it back," which in fact is what you did with Win 7 when you switched it back to look like XP.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

MrMatt said:


> The "view accounts" account summary page changed, going from 1 screen to 2 screens is a usability mistake. A summary page should be displayed all at once.
> At least they added a communication tab to send in issues, I've reported it.


This one mystifies me because that's not what I see. Everything is in one screen and there's a nice summary at the top. I suppose if I had a lot of accounts and I had the subsections all expanded at once it might require some scrolling, maybe that's what you're talking about? Each subsection (banking accounts, investment accounts, credit card accounts) can be expanded or rolled up; the default is rolled up so you see summaries of it all on one screen.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't like the, (in my opinion unnecessary), changes......(as my wife, the ex software developer, says "Fix it until it's broken".)


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I hated the change from Office 2003 to Office 2007, esp. the ribbon.
I don't care what "usability testing" Micro$oft did.
The ribbon is completely useless - it buys me nothing as a user over the clearly defined menus and toolbars that Office 2003 and before had.
My productivity at work has been reduced because of the ribbons, not increased.

I use Excel, Word, and Power Point quite a lot at work, and the ribbons have no value added.
In my opinion, Office 2003 was a perfectly usable and functional system.

The only reason for change was "forced obsolescence".
All these toaster software companies have to keep making up silly excuses to get users to upgrade so that they can keep charging new license fees, maintenance/support fees, and keep dropping support for older versions.

The change from Windows XP to Windows 7 was not as bad, but even that was unnecessary, IMO.
Also, don't forget that they didn't move from XP to 7 - in the middle there was Windows Vista - remember that piece of junk?

Micro$oft has a long tradition of producing 1 good operating system after every 3 or 4 versions.
Going further back then Windows XP, remember Windows ME and Windows 98 - what utter pieces of crap.
IMO, they should have had only 3 versions of Windows - 95, XP, and now maybe 7.
Everything else in the middle was just noise.

I have used every version of Office since Office 95 (in fact, did use Word 2.0 and Excel 2.0 on Windows 3.1 i.e. MS-Shell on DOS 5.0).
Since Office 2007, there have been two more versions - Office 2010 and 2013.
Damned if I can tell the difference...


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> The "view accounts" account summary page changed, going from 1 screen to 2 screens is a usability mistake. A summary page should be displayed all at once.


Maybe you have a lot more business with them?

Based on your comments, I just logged in to check. I see more info such as the "Personal Summary" that includes MyInbox as well as the "Credit Cards Loans & Mortgages" plus some quick links like "Apply for Credit". With these exceptions, it's the same info on one page, same as be before.




MrMatt said:


> ... I do remember going from Windows XP to Windows 7, I did this at work on Friday ...
> 
> Saying that you'll get used to a bad UI makes you sound like Apple, sure you can get used to bad UI choices, but that doesn't make it a good UI.


And I thought work was behind when the switch to Win7 was made a year ago. :rolleyes2:

IAC - YMMV as I'm still at one page.


Cheers


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Just logged in to see what the fuss is about... I'm not feeling the fuss.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> I hated the change from Office 2003 to Office 2007, esp. the ribbon ...
> The ribbon is completely useless - it buys me nothing as a user over the clearly defined menus and toolbars that Office 2003 and before had.
> 
> My productivity at work has been reduced because of the ribbons, not increased ...


Or to put it another way ... your productivity at work has been cut to ribbons? :biggrin:


Cheers


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Jon_Snow said:


> Just logged in to see what the fuss is about... I'm not feeling the fuss.


:encouragement:


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> My productivity at work has been reduced because of the ribbons, not increased.


Everyone had that experience, of course: it's the same with any major rethinking of something we use every day. That's why Apple doesn't try to make major changes to its iPhone or iPad user interface, which then results in people complaining because Apple isn't "innovating" enough. But if you innovate for the sake of innovation, it backfires. There has to be a need behind it. There was a need behind the move to the ribbon in Office, based on the fact that the old menus weren't intuitive and you had to learn where everything was (just like you had to learn that the "Start" menu in Windows was where you go to shut down the computer, how intuitive is that?), and people who stuck it out and got used to the ribbon suffer no productivity hit; people who never used earlier versions of Office and started with the ribbon versions are totally lost and suffer massive productivity hits when they are forced to work with earlier versions of Office.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Maybe I'm not using the ribbon properly, or customizing it, but now some of the common things I used to do are actually buried into the ribbon sub-menus where in the past they were single button accessible.

Maybe I need to look into it further, but my productivity also has taken a hit with the Office revamp.

Windows 7 is nice though - or unobtrusive for upgraders.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

just logged onto EasyWeb...trying to digest...


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

To me the changes seem alright. It's not drastically different from the old one. I like the My Links section on the left that I can customize.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Everyone must love it then..........when you are in a real hurry, sit down at the computer.......and discover it is performing one of those countless "automatic updates.....will reboot when finished" updates.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

sags said:


> Everyone must love it then..........when you are in a real hurry, sit down at the computer.......and discover it is performing one of those countless "automatic updates.....will reboot when finished" updates.


If you mean "Windows Updates" - have the admin change the setting to either "never" (probably not a good choice) or "check for ..." or "download and ...", both of which allow the user to decide when the updates are applied.


Cheers


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

brad said:


> (just like you had to learn that the "Start" menu in Windows was where you go to shut down the computer, how intuitive is that?)


It's funny... I have shortcuts set up for everything I use... so now the _only_ thing I use the Start menu for _is_ to shut down the computer! How ironic.

Quite honestly I don't have a problem with the difference in EasyWeb. Looks nicer to me, I always thought it looked outdated. A bit of scrolling isn't a big deal. Unless you don't have a scroll wheel on your mouse, then I could see how it might be annoying... maybe it's time to invest in one if you don't have?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Windows Update is a virus, nothing more.
It takes over your computer, consumes CPU and memory all the time, and keeps downloading all kinds of junk.
Have you guys looked at the Programs Applet under Control Panel to see the sheer volume of patches it is installing?

It will start churning your drive and CPU at the worst possible time, when you are busy and are racing towards a deadline to finish some work.
Then it will force you to re-boot your computer.

It is a nuisance.
If Micro$oft really needs to patch your computer 3x times a week, they should simply start writing better code and test their products better before releasing.
Instead, they waste their resources on inventing useless features like the Office 2007 ribbon, the Windows 8 Tiles, XBOX, etc.


----------



## el oro (Jun 16, 2009)

You don't have to let the Excel 2007 Ribbon slow you down. If you memorize some shortcuts, you can be more productive than you were pre-ribbon.

Some common shortcuts most people know:
Ctrl-C (Copy)
Ctrl-X (Cut)
Ctrl-V (Paste)
Ctrl-S (Save)

You can reach anything in the old menu using keys if you know the old path. Some examples of my commonly used excel shortcuts off the top of my head (hit keys in order):
Alt-E-S-V-T-Enter (Paste Special Values, Transposed)
Alt-F8 (Macro Menu)
Alt-W-N-A-Enter (Open a second window and tile all windows)
Alt-E-K (Open Update Links Menu)

When you use these types of shortcuts for most things, you'll be so productive that it will blow peoples minds when they watch you work.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Eclectic12 said:


> Maybe you have a lot more business with them?
> 
> Based on your comments, I just logged in to check. I see more info such as the "Personal Summary" that includes MyInbox as well as the "Credit Cards Loans & Mortgages" plus some quick links like "Apply for Credit". With these exceptions, it's the same info on one page, same as be before.


Exactly, the same information, still on one page, but it's more than a screenful, which is my point.

As far as the ribbon, it isn't as easy to customize (like the toolbars were)
And MS is killing off more and more shortcuts, for example, under XP I could lock my screen with C-A-D then 'k'. Now I HAVE to use my mouse to lock my screen.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Barwelle said:


> It's funny... I have shortcuts set up for everything I use... so now the _only_ thing I use the Start menu for _is_ to shut down the computer! How ironic.
> 
> Quite honestly I don't have a problem with the difference in EasyWeb. Looks nicer to me, I always thought it looked outdated. A bit of scrolling isn't a big deal. Unless you don't have a scroll wheel on your mouse, then I could see how it might be annoying... maybe it's time to invest in one if you don't have?


Bad design is bad design, even if you have a convenient workaround (ie scrollwheel), you sound almost like an Apple fanboy defending their horrible UIs.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Easyweb does not seem to have changed too much. It still loads up with an overview for me. It does have a nice little personal summary at the top that is pretty good.

Funny how I don't see Windows Vista being talked about (between XP and Win 7). Did no one ever use it or did everyone block it out of their collective memory. For me it was the former.

As for the ribbon interface... tell me how you are able to insert on the footer Page # of #. It was very easy under previous versions as to insert the current page number and the total page numbers were actually co-located. With the new UI, they were separated, one being relatively easy to find; the other one? After using Google and hunting down 4 sub-menus I was able to find it.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

bgc_fan said:


> Funny how I don't see Windows Vista being talked about (between XP and Win 7). Did no one ever use it or did everyone block it out of their collective memory. For me it was the former.


I mentioned it upthread, post #13.
I did use Vista.
In fact, I have used every single version of Micro$oft's operating systems since DOS 3.1.
Yes, I have had the misfortune of using Windows ME, as well as Windows 98 Media Edition :rolleyes2:

IMHO, Windows XP was the best.
Windows 7 is a close second.
Everything else was garbage.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Windows Update is a virus, nothing more.


I'm not aware of many virus that give the option to turn them off ... 



HaroldCrump said:


> ... It will start churning your drive and CPU at the worst possible time, when you are busy and are racing towards a deadline to finish some work.


... only if some dictates it be left on M$'s schedule or one personally leaves it on. At work they patch based on their own update server so the infrastructure staff has it set for once a month, at the date/time of their choosing.




HaroldCrump said:


> If Micro$oft really needs to patch your computer 3x times a week, they should simply start writing better code and test their products better before releasing ...


Until the market in general stops buying M$ so that they have to pay attention and/or gets over it's fear of anything non-M$, I doubt much will change.

As for the EW changes - it works out the same for me. I'll see if in the coming days I stumble into anything that changes my mind.


Cheers


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> Bad design is bad design, even if you have a convenient workaround (ie scrollwheel), you sound almost like an Apple fanboy defending their horrible UIs.


And _you_ sound like a grumpy old man! :mad2:

PS I have an Android phone, not Apple.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Eclectic12 said:


> I'm not aware of many virus that give the option to turn them off ...


The default option for Windows Update is on.
Also, almost all organizations lock it down using Group Policy.
Our company has done the same, and I can't change it.



> ... only if some dictates it be left on M$'s schedule or one personally leaves it on. At work they patch based on their own update server so the infrastructure staff has it set for once a month, at the date/time of their choosing.


You are fortunate.
Our computers (PCs and laptops) are set to auto update by our company.



> Until the market in general stops buy M$ so that they have to pay attention and/or gets over it's fear of anything non-M$, I doubt much will change.


That is very true.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Barwelle said:


> And _you_ sound like a grumpy old man! :mad2:
> 
> PS I have an Android phone, not Apple.


I have an Android phone and an iPad, and a mouse with a scrollwheel.

Yes I am a bit grumpy, there are some very straightforward UI design standards and concepts that are well researched and understood, yet companies continue to "innovate" less workable solutions.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Just logged in to Easyweb to see what all the fuss is about. Looks a bit different, but no big deal. Font is bigger, so maybe they are trying to appeal to my old eyes!


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

Guban said:


> Just logged in to Easyweb to see what all the fuss is about. Looks a bit different, but no big deal. Font is bigger, so maybe they are trying to appeal to my old eyes!


You will notice that most web site designs are shifting to tablet-friendly format, with bigger icons and letters, easy to tap with your finger. They look odd with big buttons and checkboxes... Just look around, like www.disney.com or www.abc.com

In my opinion, it's a waste of screen space if you use a regular computer, but that is the trend these days.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> ... Also, almost all organizations lock it down using Group Policy.
> Our company has done the same, and I can't change it.
> 
> You are fortunate.
> Our computers (PCs and laptops) are set to auto update by our company ...


Maybe on a regular schedule email your boss and IT about the delay in an observational, matter of fact way and once in a while include a web quote about how an update server IT controls can be setup. If they are notified of the time lost and that there is an option ... changes might be made. 


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

MoreMiles said:


> You will notice that most web site designs are shifting to tablet-friendly format, with bigger icons and letters, easy to tap with your finger ...
> 
> In my opinion, it's a waste of screen space if you use a regular computer, but that is the trend these days.


It makes me wonder what happened to the "not everyone has the same options so let's give a link for option A and a link for option B".


Cheers


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Eclectic12 said:


> It makes me wonder what happened to the "not everyone has the same options so let's give a link for option A and a link for option B".
> 
> 
> Cheers


Some sites will still try to detect your platform to render the pages appropriately, i.e. a mobile site vs a full blown site. It doesn't happen too often these days. Sometimes the duplication of effort is not worth the trouble.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> Some sites will still try to detect your platform to render the pages appropriately, i.e. a mobile site vs a full blown site. It doesn't happen too often these days. Sometimes the duplication of effort is not worth the trouble.


Sometimes .... but then again, several of the enterprise apps at work come OOTB to do this or provide a "press here" to generate a tablet version of the developer's custom code. So there's technology to ease the burden.

Cheers


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm quite surprised at how minor the changes are. Cover page. That is all. One click brings you back to the same old boring interface.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Does anyone think it is an improvement?


----------



## Grover (Jun 3, 2013)

One thing they didn't change was the ability to pay into a TFSA with an automatic (scheduled) payment/transfer.

I don't want to have to fax in a form every time i want to start/stop or change my contribution (the current system).
For RRSPs it's easy to set up the scheduled deposits via a scheduled bill payment.
:upset:


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

kcowan said:


> Does anyone think it is an improvement?


Pretty much the same for me ....


Cheers


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Eclectic12 said:


> Sometimes .... but then again, several of the enterprise apps at work come OOTB to do this or provide a "press here" to generate a tablet version of the developer's custom code. So there's technology to ease the burden.
> 
> Cheers


Never worked with those types of apps, but that type of canned output may not come out "right", or desirable. But I guess it depends on what the web budget is like for the company.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

kcowan said:


> Does anyone think it is an improvement?


I think it is more pleasant with the change in font and softer corners around the tables and borders.

But I'm surprised they didn't change the underlying pages also - maybe that's in the works?


----------



## lightcycle (Mar 24, 2012)

I sent a complaint about the new interface, this is what I got back:

-------------------

Thank you for providing your feedback regarding the recent changes to EasyWeb online banking.

We can confirm that we take our design very seriously, and we are always striving to make your online experience easy and comfortable.

Please be assured that we take all feedback into consideration, and are pleased to advise that we have forwarded a copy of your comments to our web design partners for consideration. Your comments will be used as we continue to evolve and improve EasyWeb.

Once again, thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts with us. It is only through client feedback such as your own that we can improve the products and services we provide.

----------------

At least they got back to me, albeit with a form letter.

Whatevs... *shrug*


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> Never worked with those types of apps, but that type of canned output may not come out "right", or desirable. But I guess it depends on what the web budget is like for the company.


It's included in the support contract - whether it's used or not. So unless a web developer pushing a button is expensive - the web budget should be fine.

The OOTB version works fine on a iPad according to the business users. So unless the custom code is doing something pretty funky or is crammed with info that does not scale to the tablet - I'm not sure what would require adjustments.


Cheers


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Eclectic12 said:


> Maybe on a regular schedule email your boss and IT about the delay in an observational, matter of fact way and once in a while include a web quote about how an update server IT controls can be setup. If they are notified of the time lost and that there is an option ... changes might be made.


Here is the blasted thing again...second time this week.
I applied the updates and re-booted Monday or Tuesday,

And this is not the first time that it's forcing more than one update in the same week.

Micro$oft - just stop writing bug infested programs !


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

It's same everywhere. Look at Android, they will run out of desert name soon with their update frequency? I don't even remember which one is sweeter now, ice cream sandwich or jelly beans.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Here is the blasted thing again...second time this week.
> I applied the updates and re-booted Monday or Tuesday,
> 
> And this is not the first time that it's forcing more than one update in the same week.


OS updates are one thing, do you use Adobe PDF reader? That damn program had to update and restart 100 times before I ever used it, and hogged serious resources for such a small task. I've always used ESET anti virus for the same reason vs Norton which is constantly annoying you and bogging the system for no reason. Now I have a Macbook and it's just refreshing. There are still updates but nothing intrusive and so far no resource hogs


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

m3s said:


> do you use Adobe PDF reader? That damn program had to update and restart 100 times before I ever used it


Ha, that is another vile virus that completely takes over your system.
What a piece of crap Adobe PDF is.
Sorry, I take a very dim opinion of computer programs that are buggy, memory hogs, and far more intrusive that they need to be.

Have you seen that in your Task Manager, Adobe Updater is always running? Even after you close down the Reader?
There is a setting in the Reader to stop checking for updates - it does not work.
I have checked and unchecked it multiple times - and it simply has no effect.

From what I know, Adobe PDF Reader is basically a parser for their proprietary document format (.PDF).
Why does it need to be such a hog? Geez, it's like an operating system by itself.

There was a time when the PDF Reader download was like 10 MB or so.
Now that blasted thing is larger than 100 MB download.

Personally, I don't see the need for a product like PDF Reader any more.
Rich Text Format (RTF) can achieve the same purpose as PDF.
Now with digital rights technology, it is also possible to make documents read only (and PDF documents are not truly read only, contrary to what many believe).
For a quick print to file type purposes, XPS format works.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Personally I love pdf files, generally I use a third party reader, Acrobat reader is slow.
The mobile dophin browser has a great pdf viewer on Android and iOS.


Only "secured" pdf documents are read only. The only people who think PDF documents are read only are those who don't know that PDF editors exist.

XPS is just another MS file format, it isn't an open cross platform format like PDF.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I just open them with my browser in Windows now (Chrome and Safari anyways). Mac opens PDF all by itself, as do the same browsers for Mac. I have a 3rd party PDF editor to replace Adobe Acrobat but I never use it. I swear my Windows computer sped up after deleting that POS

The new TD Easyweb looks fine to me. I've always preferred ING's web setup.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Not a big change but I did prefer the old look to the new one.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Here is the blasted thing again...second time this week.
> I applied the updates and re-booted Monday or Tuesday,
> 
> And this is not the first time that it's forcing more than one update in the same week.


As I say based on what's been done at my work - your IT dept has other options. Your main hope of change is if you convince them to change their setup - though if they are a small dept., they may not want to.




HaroldCrump said:


> Micro$oft - just stop writing bug infested programs !


Let's see - after decades of the industry giving awards for them putting in features that existed for eight years or more before they put it in, they are going to change? 

Unless you have a magic wand to change the market - I think you are being hopelessly optimistic. 


Cheers


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

MoreMiles said:


> It's same everywhere. Look at Android, they will run out of desert name soon with their update frequency? I don't even remember which one is sweeter now, ice cream sandwich or jelly beans.


It's alphabetical. Jelly Beans are sweeter than ice cream sandwiches because they're later in the alphabet. We'll see what happens when the alphabet ends. 



MrMatt said:


> Exactly, the same information, still on one page, but it's more than a screenful, which is my point.
> 
> As far as the ribbon, it isn't as easy to customize (like the toolbars were)
> And MS is killing off more and more shortcuts, for example, under XP I could lock my screen with C-A-D then 'k'. Now I HAVE to use my mouse to lock my screen.


I agree the new EasyWeb is annoying how you can't see everything on one page. I have 2 normal accounts, 4 web-broker accounts, and 2 credit accounts, and in the old way I could see them all at once, but not any more. Now I have to scroll.

I do like the Office Ribbon now that I'm used to it (not that anyone cares). I now find it very clunky when I have to use Excel 2003 at home (I never upgraded at home) and everything's buried in menus. 

To lock your computer in Win7, just press the windows key and L at the same time.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Spudd said:


> I agree the new EasyWeb is annoying how you can't see everything on one page. I have 2 normal accounts, 4 web-broker accounts, and 2 credit accounts, and in the old way I could see them all at once, but not any more. Now I have to scroll.


Since the font is larger, you could use Ctrl-<scroll wheel> (spin towards you to zoom out) and see everything on one screen - works on any web page (anywhere really Word, Excel, Windows Explorer, etc)

Office Ribbon - hate it, can't find commands I need; it really slows me down. So I've stayed with 2003.

Nice tip on Winkey-L thanks.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

FWIW, RBC DI just changed their page slightly to accomodate tablets etc.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Retired Peasant said:


> Since the font is larger, you could use Ctrl-<scroll wheel> (spin towards you to zoom out) and see everything on one screen - works on any web page (anywhere really Word, Excel, Windows Explorer, etc)
> 
> Office Ribbon - hate it, can't find commands I need; it really slows me down. So I've stayed with 2003.
> 
> Nice tip on Winkey-L thanks.


I'll repeat, workarounds aren't the way to address a broken UI, the default should work.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> I'll repeat, workarounds aren't the way to address a broken UI, the default should work.


'Broken' is in the eye of the beholder. I'd rather have a system that provides flexibility to suit different people's needs. I'll bet they went with a larger font because they got a lot of feedback (boomers are getting older) telling them it was too small. They don't just willy nilly change stuff.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> I'll repeat, workarounds aren't the way to address a broken UI, the default should work.


Yeah. Scrolling your mouse is a real chore. Once you click on an account, you're back to the old interface. Not sure why you've wasted more than 5 minutes of your time worrying/complaining about this change.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Echo said:


> Yeah. Scrolling your mouse is a real chore. Once you click on an account, you're back to the old interface. Not sure why you've wasted more than 5 minutes of your time worrying/complaining about this change.


Why, because it looks like they might have listened.

I actually think TD listens, you can get bank cards without Visa Debit now, and they're fixing their website.


----------



## alingva (Aug 17, 2013)

HaroldCrump said:


> Windows....
> ...is ..
> garbage.


 I would only keep these 3 words


----------



## alingva (Aug 17, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> ..
> I actually think TD listens..


 They do not.. They do not care about you or me...i know what i am talking about


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

alinga,
In the last year, they've made 2 changes I didn't like.
I complained.
In both cases they took action to address the issue I complained about.

I didn't say they weren't an uncaring, ruthless corporate monster.

I said they listen, and I think they do.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Why did they make the changes in the first place? I think the Canada Trust legacy has finally died. I notice it is all my dealings with them. Are they the best of a bad lot? I doubt it!


----------



## alingva (Aug 17, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> alinga,
> In the last year, they've made 2 changes I didn't like.
> I complained.
> In both cases they took action to address the issue I complained about.
> ...


I doubt they did changes because of YOUR complaint. It could be coincidence with what they wanted to do anyway.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

alingva said:


> I doubt they did changes because of YOUR complaint. It could be coincidence with what they wanted to do anyway.


Sure, it could be.
But changes cost money, they aren't making changes unless they think it will make them more money, or prevent them from losing more money.

Customer satisfaction is a factor in the bonus structure.
The cynic in me says they're going to listen, if only to line their own pockets. 

I'm okay with that, as a shareholder and a customer.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

New changes are in effect today for me. It seems like an improvement to me, but I had no problem with the previous version. In fact, I could not understand what the fuss was about frankly.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

I rarely complaint about trivial UI irritants. But this new Line Of Credit format is seriously messed up.

Description column is way too narrow. It forces text wrapping in most transactions. Individual transactions take up to 3 lines of text. This multiline registry is much more cluttered than the old one where each transaction fit on a single line.

At the same time, they left so much wasted space on the right- and left-hand sides. Tools and Resources box is useless. They should move it to the left-hand side, to reclaim the wasted space. Next, widen the Description column so the text doesn't wrap.

The last but not the least, Sort by Date is broken. If you sort Newest to Oldest, the transactions within the same day are still sorted Oldest to Newest. The most recent balance doesn't show on the top line.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

You should send these details to them.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

I did. I'm not holding my breath that they will fix the design. Here's an excerpt from their reply:



> The new look was the result of extensive customer research and testing. The feedback we received was very positive, with customers finding that the new colours and design made it easier for them to navigate the site.


BTW, I found another bug since I posted the above. They have an option to set the default order of transactions. Oldest to most recent, or Most recent to oldest. The option doesn't work. Line of Credit registry always comes up in the same order, Oldest to most recent.


----------



## SpendLessEarnMore (Aug 7, 2013)

I liked it. Seems to provide more detailed summary of all my account. I have savings, chequing, credit cards, mortgages and about 7 investment accounts at TD.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

I was checking on TD EasyWeb a few days ago and got a message that said they had a problem with their Credit Card Account display, and that if you got a blank page when you accessed it, the fix was to turn off your popup-blocker. So, I tried to see my credit card account, and yes, it showed a blank page. I turned off my blocker and still no joy.

Today, the message has changed as follows:

_Credit Card Account Activity Display Issue

You may be experiencing a blank page when attempting to view your credit card account activity within EasyWeb. 
Please clear your browsing history and cache to help resolve the issue. We apologize for any inconvenience. _

I cleared all my browsing history and cache (a nuisance) and still no display. I use FireFox.

So I guess I will have to go back to pen and paper to keep track of my credit card account like I use to do before they invented computers.

Seems like a fairly simple task to display credit card transactions on a web site. Not so much for TD. Sigh.

ltr


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> I was checking on TD EasyWeb a few days ago and got a message that said they had a problem with their Credit Card Account display, and that if you got a blank page when you accessed it, the fix was to turn off your popup ...
> 
> *So I guess I will have to go back to pen and paper to keep track of my credit card account like I use to do before they invented computers.
> *
> ...


 .. always work the old fashion pen and paper - and now it's hard to complain about not getting a paper statement either.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I had a problem with the Balance column. Between one credit card period and the next, the Balance suddenly doubled, despite no additional spending on my part. I complained, and they fixed it. I learnt that what your banker sees and what you see may be completely different - even the date of posting. This problem was on the customer version of the website, but not on the app, nor on the bank employee website.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I subscribed to electronic statements and just download the .pdf.

Modern websites are getting quite horrible and unusable, but I guess that's because the concepts are delivered by powerpoint, not used


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

MrMatt said:


> I subscribed to electronic statements and just download the .pdf.
> 
> Modern websites are getting quite horrible and unusable, but I guess that's because the concepts are delivered by powerpoint, not used


Yeah, I do the same, but once in a while I like to see the list of purchases through the month. Doesn't seem possible now.

I agree that the more they improve TDDI Web Broker, the worse it gets. It's a silly mess now - it use to work so great IMO.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

I actually like the change that you can see pending transactions for your visa. I haven't experienced problems accessing it. Maybe it is browser specific.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

latebuyer said:


> I actually like the change that you can see pending transactions for your visa. I haven't experienced problems accessing it. Maybe it is browser specific.


Yeah, I tried accessing it with Windows 10 Edge and it worked, so that will be my workaround.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

I have now experienced the same problem. What i found worked is using an incognito tab in chrome.


----------

